# Is something big going to happen?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt’s prosecutor general on Monday ordered convicted former president Hosni Mubarak to return to prison, nearly a month after he was moved to a military hospital in Cairo after reportedly suffering a stroke. 

Abdel Meguid Mahmud “has issued an order to transfer former president Hosni Mubarak from the Maadi Armed Forces Hospital to Tora prison hospital after [a reported] improvement in his health,” his office said in a statement.

On July 4, Mahmud had ordered the formation of a committee of medical experts to look into the 84-year-old former president’s health and determine whether he could be moved back to prison, said deputy prosecutor general Adel al-Saeed.

The doctors agreed that “Mubarak’s health is currently stable with medication, and it is considered good for someone of his age,” Saeed said.

The committee found “no reason for the convict to currently remain in the Armed Forces Hospital in Maadi or any other hospital” with special facilities, he said.

Mubarak’s health was clouded in uncertainty following his move to hospital on June 19, with state media declaring him clinically dead on arrival at a military hospital


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Why do you think something is going to happen?

They are just sending him back where he should be in the first place.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> Why do you think something is going to happen?
> 
> They are just sending him back where he should be in the first place.




His health issues always seem to be used as a diversion,


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> His health issues always seem to be used as a diversion,


Good point, but they usually use it when they claim that his health is deteriorating. Anyway, I don't believe anything will happen hopefully.


----------

